# Tử vong vì ngâm chân nước nóng cho dễ ngủ



## thuypham

Vì trời lạnh, người phụ nữ 46 tuổi quyết định ngâm chân vào nước nóng để dễ ngủ hơn không ngờ lại tử vong ngay sau đó.

*Họa bất ngờ sau khi ngâm chân trong nước nóng*
Mới đây, một người phụ nữ 46 tuổi, tại Trung Quốc ngất xỉu tại nhà khi ngâm chân và qua đời ngay sau đó. 

Cụ thể, bà Ninh bị mất ngủ do thời tiết quá lạnh, nên quyết định thử phương pháp ngâm chân vào nước nóng.

Theo nhiều nguồn thông tin, việc ngâm chân giúp giấc ngủ sâu hơn vì bàn chân là nơi chứa nhiều huyệt vị và dây thần kinh quan trọng của cơ thể, khi ngâm chân sẽ giúp khí huyết lưu thông, làm ấm cơ thể.

_

_
_Khi thời tiết và cơ thể đang lạnh, đột nhiên nhúng chân vào nước nóng khiến cơ thể rơi vào tình trạng sốc nhiệt (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Tuy nhiên điều không may đã xảy ra, vừa ngâm chân được khoảng 5 phút, bà bị ngất xỉu và ngã xuống nền nhà. Mặc dù được gia đình đưa đi cấp cứu ngay sau đó nhưng bà Ninh vẫn không qua khỏi. Theo chẩn đoán của bác sĩ, bà Ninh tử vong do phình và vỡ mạch máu não, nguyên nhân đến từ hành động ngâm chân ngay trước đó.

Để giải thích điều này bác sĩ cho biết, tuổi tác càng cao các thành mạch máu càng yếu. Khi thời tiết và cơ thể đang lạnh, đột nhiên nhúng chân vào nước nóng khiến cơ thể rơi vào tình trạng sốc nhiệt, máu lưu thông nhanh hơn, các mạch máu chịu áp lực lớn trong thời gian ngắn, dẫn đến phình và vỡ.

Không chỉ ngâm chân trong nước nóng, bác sĩ cũng khuyến cáo trong mùa đông bạn nên cẩn thận với những hành động gây thay đổi nhiệt độ bất ngờ như: tắm nước nóng, gội đầu, xông hơi,...

*Những người nên hạn chế hoặc tránh ngâm chân trong nước nóng*
*Người bị tiểu đường:* Những người mắc bệnh tiểu đường có lớp da chân tương đối mỏng, dây thần kinh và bàn chân không còn nhạy cảm nhiều với nhiệt độ.

Do đó họ sẽ khó cảm nhận được chính xác nhiệt độ của nước, mất nhiều cảm giác về nóng nên rất dễ bị bỏng da.

*Người bị suy giãn tính mạch:* Với những người bị giãn hoặc suy tĩnh mạch, việc ngâm chân cũng nên hạn chế. Bởi bàn chân nếu được ngâm trong nước nóng ở nhiệt độ cao sẽ tăng lưu lượng máu cục bộ, tăng gánh nặng lên tĩnh mạch, khiến tĩnh mạch giãn nở them làm bệnh trầm trọng.

Nếu thực sự đã có thói quen này rồi, chuyên gia khuyên rằng, nên sử dụng các phòng tắm hơi, dùng nước nóng để chườm, nếu ngâm chân thì hãy sử dụng nước ấm với nhiệt độ không nên vượt quá 40 độ C.

*Người bị xơ cứng, tắc nghẽn động mạch:* Đối với những người có tình trạng máu lưu thông kém, bị tắc nghẽn, nếu ngâm chân sẽ càng làm tăng nguy cơ tắc nghẽn hơn. Nguy hiểm hơn nữa có thể khiến chân hoại tử, phải cắt bỏ.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

